# BackTrack 3 doesn't work with Windows Vista 32-bit? is there a patch?



## ted-m

So I've downloaded BackTrack 3 on my laptop, I'm running Windows Vista Ultimate SP1, and I tried to boot BackTrack 3 from an image I burnd to a CD, I tried in Live boot mode, but it doesn't work, I tried a few other modes, also didn't work. They basically had the same problem, something about not finding the exec. I'm not too l33t so I dono, but my friend said that it had some problems finding the kernel, because I'm running the 32-bit version of Vista, so I dono, anybody know how to fix it, maybe a patch?

P.S. I don't know if this is the right section of the forrum, but Backtrack 3 is an official operating system, although new and for specific things. Secondly, this software does not brake the rules of this forum, as it is for educational purposes, and for network admins who want to test network security. Feel free to redirect the thread to a different place, I won'd mind, just please answer it.


----------



## dai

it breaks the rules we don't support hacking or cracking tools for any purpose whatsoever
and this paticular software is a never ending list of tools for this purpose


----------

